# First test. Atomic Apocalypse 8"!!



## IDGAF

This might be old news if you've seen it on another forum, but just in case...

Just got these bad boys in and they are gorgeous. Not quite as heavy as the SA8, but crazy beefy for an 8. Love the look of the motor. 



I just couldn't wait to test 'em so I threw one in the "bass bucket" that I tested an SA8 in the other day. This is a straight "drop-in" test because I don't have much time today to try too much. But, y'all know me. There will be a ton more to come from these little monsters.



Here are some comparison pics with the SA and the AB.








































On to the vids!!



Bass bucket ftw!! This was the first burp this sub saw right out of the box. Break in? Pfft.





 


This is just a fun little vid to see how much pressure I'm getting in the bucket. Lol.


----------



## viniciusaleixo

haha, 150 db, awesome!

Here in Brazil we can 145dB (termlab) with 2 dd1508!

Vlw!


----------



## subwoofery

Your vids make my head hurt... Next time, please don't move around as much... 

Kelvin


----------



## The Baron Groog

Haha, Heath Robinson box making-I like it


----------



## seagregory

that is sick those 8s are beast!


----------



## cd300

That's a very good looking sub! I have an SA8 on its way Tuesday here


----------



## nphocus

I have always liked George Wu's work. It may not be the prettiest, or the sexiest, but his subs have always been reliable and the **** simply gets down and works.

+1 Atomic Loudspeakers


----------



## atomicquad

Interesting....if you look at the sub on the left, you'll notice the vented holes in the magnet. In the center is Atomic's sub, which also has the ventilation holes. And on the right is an American Bass sub. If I remember correctly, Atomic manufactured some American Bass subs at one time. I wonder if Atomic manufacured all 3, because after all, Atomic owns the patents on this technology?


----------



## TRS-F3M4

atomicquad said:


> Interesting....if you look at the sub on the left, you'll notice the vented holes in the magnet. In the center is Atomic's sub, which also has the ventilation holes. And on the right is an American Bass sub. If I remember correctly, Atomic manufactured some American Bass subs at one time. I wonder if Atomic manufacured all 3, because after all, Atomic owns the patents on this technology?


Nope, AB now goes through AQ/DD. That AB8 is almost identical to the DD 1508, with only a slight change in soft parts.


----------



## malutki

awesom sub  in poland no one has more than with an 15" sub ;-) where was the microphone during the mesaurment?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

The vent plate on the left one (SA) looks strangely similar to the Dayton Reference line... Different basket and much larger magnet it seems though. I know some other companies have had their subs manufactured by Dayton, and in some cases, some companies even almost completely used their stock design.

Impressive numbers from that Atomic though, yipes.


----------



## [email protected]

atomicquad said:


> Interesting....if you look at the sub on the left, you'll notice the vented holes in the magnet. In the center is Atomic's sub, which also has the ventilation holes. And on the right is an American Bass sub. If I remember correctly, Atomic manufactured some American Bass subs at one time. I wonder if Atomic manufacured all 3, because after all, Atomic owns the patents on this technology?


Are you saying Atomic owns patent rights on vents in the motor? Cause thats not true at all.


----------



## TRS-F3M4

BeatsDownLow said:


> Are you saying Atomic owns patent rights on vents in the motor? Cause thats not true at all.


They own the patent to vents at the bottom of the gap.


----------



## will3

That's a crazy number out of a 5 gal bucket, and a 8" sub, and The AB is made in china, the only subs I know that SJA built for AB were the VFL line , the VFL extremes were the E.L.E , and the VFL comps were the APX, I don't know who builds the Sundown, or if they make it in house


----------



## quickaudi07

malutki said:


> awesom sub  in poland no one has more than with an 15" sub ;-) where was the microphone during the mesaurment?


Greetings from Poland,,, You could get nice system from Germany as well since you may not be to far away.
I'm a SKI my self, I would also love to have some Tweeters from Altusy..

As some of you may not heard of them or never seen them in person. Altusy are one of the most popular home speakers. Check them out on youtube.. I had a set of them back in Poland.


What kind of amp where you testing them with and how much power were you giving them?


----------



## owen19

crazy numbers for a single 8" sub!


----------



## Brian10962001

I didn't expect numbers like that, especially out of a freaking 5 gallon bucket and some PVC pipe with an 8in driver in it!


----------



## armed

what mic did you use? i havent tried putting it on the kick panel..
what do you get @ the windshield...

with 1 8" sub, and door open thats a hell of a number...150.xxdB

was that a honda CRX?


----------



## armed

your bucket reminds me of my ports back in the day...









and of course your ports reminds me of my old street B set up...


----------



## RidnClean

lol things we do in car audio...


----------

